# mal ein Mini-Koi



## Clovere (29. Aug. 2008)

ist mal 3 Wochen alt


----------



## Clovere (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: mal ein Mini-Koi*

mal aktuelle Fotos von den 10 Monaten alten Grotten. Alles Butterfly. 
Grösse 16-19 cm:


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: mal ein Mini-Koi*

Hi Elmar,

welcher von denen ist denn der auf dem Foto von 2008 

Du müsstest es ja wissen, hast sie ja schließlich großgezogen.............


----------



## Clovere (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: mal ein Mini-Koi*

Hallo Olli

der obere auf dem unteren Foto ist auf dem letztjährigen Foto zu sehen. Die anderen entwickelten die Farben erst später. Waren aber immer hell.


----------



## KOI-Petsch (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: mal ein Mini-Koi*

Wie lange brauchen die Kois bis sie ca. 5 oder 10 cm haben?

meine sind jetzt so groß wie auf dem ersten Bild ein paar auch etwas grüßer ca. 2-3cm.


----------



## superfee03 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: mal ein Mini-Koi*

hi
3-4 Monate
meine Kois vom vorigen Jahr sind jetzt ca 20 cm groß.


----------



## Clovere (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: mal ein Mini-Koi*

mal ein aktuelles Foto.
Die Minis sind 4 Wochen alte "bunte Karpfen"


----------



## Vera44 (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: mal ein Mini-Koi*

Hi Elmar!

Süß die Kleinen. 
Und wenn Du Dich mal von einem hübschen Butterfly trennen mußt, denk an mich!


----------



## Clovere (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: mal ein Mini-Koi*

Hallo Vera, 
ich hoff mal, dass keine Butterfly dabei sind. Das Butterflyweibchen wurde erst 3 Tage später gejagt.


----------



## Vera44 (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: mal ein Mini-Koi*



Clovere schrieb:


> Hallo Vera,
> ich hoff mal, dass keine Butterfly dabei sind. Das Butterflyweibchen wurde erst 3 Tage später gejagt.



HIHI ich hab auch die vom letzten Jahr gemeint. Der auf den 2. Bild in der Mitte ist besonders schön.


----------



## Clovere (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: mal ein Mini-Koi*

den habe ich noch. Der oberste ging weg. Beide sind ganz schön gross und munter. Die beiden anderen haben im Teich nicht gefressen und habens nicht überlebt. Im Aquarium haben sie wie doof gefressen.


----------



## bienemama (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: mal ein Mini-Koi*

Hi Elmar,
habe mir gerade mal Deine Bilder von Deinen Koibabys angeschaut. Wirklich schön.
Auch wenn Dein Beitrag schon vom letzten Jahr ist, hätte ich doch mal eine Frage.
Habe seit 3,5 Wochen zum ersten Mal Koinachwuchs. Also, wie gesagt, die Kleinen sind
jetzt genau 24 Tage alt und sehen irgendwie alle egal aus. Einige werden jetzt langsam an der
__ Nase/Maul heller, aber Farben kann ich weiß Gott nicht erkennen. Es sind 17 Stück.
Dann habe ich genau eine Woche später nochmal welche zum Schlüpfen gebracht, und
zwar 52 Stück, und auch die sehen genauso so farblos aus. Was ziehe ich da für Koi´s groß?
Wann bekommen sie denn in der Regel ihre Farbe?
Gruß
Bienemama


----------

